

Diversity Event Featuring YC, Jopwell, and Mayvenn (August 6) - rubenharris
https://www.facebook.com/events/510484255774195/

======
rubenharris
Are you free on August 6 from 6-9PM?

If so, I want to extend a special invitation to an event I'm co-hosting with
my friend Charles Pridgen, featuring Y Combinator, Jopwell, and Mayvenn.

The following guest speakers have been confirmed:

Michael Seibel, Partner at Y Combinator Porter Braswell, Co-founder and CEO at
Jopwell Danielle Leslie, Director of Revenue Growth at Mayvenn

Tickets are tax deductible and will support Black Founders (a 501(c)(3)
organization). We will be at Hawthorne on 46 Geary and hope to see you there!

